What are the problems you face on a daily basis? - theaktu
======
edimaudo
Silly people Lack of good requirements when building an application Office
politics

------
brianjking
Anger, contempt, delusion.

~~~
brianjking
By the way, I'm talking these are problems I face with people at work. Not
problems that I personally have.

